# Mountain shadow backpack



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have been thinking about buying this pack for doing a little more backpacking than I usually have. I know that it is pricey but I really like all of the features.

Has anybody used or is using this pack? 
Thanks for the feedback

http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Full- ... p_293.html


----------

